# 694G max weight.



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

Does any one know what is the max weight allowed to be carried in the garage of a 694g of 1995/1996 year. 

Thanks.


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Jasp,

I am not sure that there is a specific answer to that question.
There are two over-riding considerations, the max. wt. and the wt. per axle.
It depends on what other loading and where you have on the vehicle as to how much you can put in the garage.
Maybe not very helpful but its the best I can do.


----------

